# My 38 Twin 40 made it today



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

Great packing from Chris (Chitown) helped this beauty in great shape.  I washed off about 40 years of dirt and rat crap then threw a quick waxing on it.  I can't thank you enough Chris.  I'll ride it to lunch tomorrow and take better shots.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice bike  I like


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, It's definitely makes it in the top ten keepers for me.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 10, 2015)

Congratulations, beautiful bike.

Perfect mix of gloss and patina.


----------



## chitown (Dec 10, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I washed off about 40 years of dirt and rat crap then threw a quick waxing on it.




My whole goal was to include as much original rat crap as possible. There should also be some Midwestern spider eggs hatching and infesting Cali by now. Glad it made there ok! Great clean up!

Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm sending some Black Widow eggs back to you.  They are very nice spiders and like kisses.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 10, 2015)

love that model in black!  So elegant. Nice pick up.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 10, 2015)

It's actually Dark Brown.  But yes, I love black bikes...and dark brown...lol


----------



## ballooney (Dec 10, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> It's actually Dark Brown.  But yes, I love black bikes...and dark brown...lol




Alright...let's just call it the shadow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrads on picking up another great bike.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 11, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Great packing from Chris (Chitown) helped this beauty in great shape.  I washed off about 40 years of dirt and rat crap then threw a quick waxing on it.  I can't thank you enough Chris.  I'll ride it to lunch tomorrow and take better shots.
> 
> View attachment 257228View attachment 257229View attachment 257230View attachment 257231




reel nice bike !!!! glade to see you got it !!! from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats, on the nice acquisition, Chris.
We'll have to do an Elgin Twin Bar ride sometime.
A bunch of these bikes lined up would be a pretty cool shot.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds good Marty.  That will also give me the chance to grab that chain guard off of your when you aren't looking


----------



## dodgerblue (Dec 11, 2015)

Cool bike . I think the brown color is really slick ...


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 11, 2015)

chris your bike did not come with that guard you have the brace for your guard on the bike 
what you need will be easy to find and less $$






Robertriley said:


> Sounds good Marty.  That will also give me the chance to grab that chain guard off of your when you aren't looking


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's one I took care of briefly:


----------



## Oldbikes (Dec 11, 2015)

Sounds like it was an Illinois (?) barn find?! Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Dec 11, 2015)

that's a great collection bikes you have there chris!!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> chris your bike did not come with that guard you have the brace for your guard on the bike
> what you need will be easy to find and less $$
> View attachment 257262




I have the hockey stick but it broke.  Do you have a load on one for me?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Here's one I took care of briefly:
> 
> View attachment 257263




Nice!  Who does it belong to?


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

Oldbikes said:


> Sounds like it was an Illinois (?) barn find?! Very nice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes it was and the guy who picked it literally just two blocks from Chris (Chitown)


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

tech549 said:


> that's a great collection bikes you have there chris!!




Thanks, it's been 6 years of not sleeping and searching through auction sites, craigslist and antique stores.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## sleepy (Dec 11, 2015)

Gorgeous, elegant bike....a keeper for sure.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2015)

sleepy said:


> Gorgeous, elegant bike....a keeper for sure.




 Definitely!
 These are really odd and interesting looking bikes for sure. The one thing I've noticed about them, is that because of their spartan design, they tend to disappear in a crowd.
 If you look at a picture with a bunch of different bikes, the Twin Bars seem to vanish and are hard to spot.
 My favorite of the line up was the Twin 20, kind of a less is more approach on that one, but they all have unique and interesting features.
 There is a really good thread about these bikes in The Cabe archive, that you should check out if you haven't seen it.


----------



## sleepy (Dec 11, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> There is a really good thread about these bikes in The Cabe archive, that you should check out if you haven't seen it.




Thanks, I'll look it up.

Every time I see one of these furthers my resolve to find one.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

Please post the link when you find it.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

I was asked about the padding on the rack.  Not sure why it's there,  I was thinking it was to stop a vibration from the fender or maybe to pad things that they carried on the rack????  I like it because it's OLD and hand stitched be the original owner.  Who am I to take it off?  I think it looks cool and adds character.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 11, 2015)

It's weird how you can sometimes miss out on an uncommon bike and the same bike pops up shortly thereafter in comparison to indefinite periods of looking for something in particular.
Same color too...sortof since yours is Murray made and the one I picked up this year is Westfield made and they did not use the same color codes.
The guard is not terribly hard to find, but has the specific twin bar downtube mount...that said, I think these models look great without a guard, just showing the solid chainring.
You've definitely had a good year and I tip my hat to you in doing it from a distance.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

Thanks Chris, you are still the Elgin King and that collection ROCKS!  

I have the guard and will put it on tomorrow.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 11, 2015)

Chris, I believe that burlap padding on the rack is possibly to protect the fender bead beneath it. Maybe the original owner carried his gal friend on the back?


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 12, 2015)

Bitchen bike Chris! Super jealous!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 12, 2015)

you ' yawl....duck tape some wings on this puppy and ya got a "GLIDE-0- BIKE"


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Dec 12, 2015)

Awesome looking bike!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Please post the link when you find it.




I don't know how to post a link, but if you type in, Twin Formation in the advanced search box you will find.
Nate also started a Twin Bar count thread. The link to that can be found there as well.
It's good stuff!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 12, 2015)

http://www.wikihow.com/Copy-and-Paste-a-Link

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19808-Twin-Formation&highlight=twin+formation

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?19712-Elgin-twin-bar-count&highlight=twin+bar+count


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks Scott


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 12, 2015)

I replaced the lens today but couldn't get one screw out of the battery pod to see what's going on there.  I sprayed the stuck screw to soak it and try it later.  I also added the chain guard and a lighting system until I can fix the integrated light system.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

The light and horn are now working


----------



## sleepy (Dec 14, 2015)

That light screams Art Deco and is the coolest bike light ever installed by a manufacturer.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks.  Sears was on a roll with the Bluebirds then the Twin 40,50 and 60.  The 60 is different for the 40 too.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

The Twin 60 is pretty bad ass too


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 15, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> The light and horn are now working
> View attachment 258476
> View attachment 258477




The original battery still works?
That is amazing!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 15, 2015)

No, that battery was well overdue for the trash heap


----------

